# TinyChat: AVOID



## rpmwary (Dec 4, 2010)

I would like to mention that there are 2 forms of "Chatting" with other people who have SA. One of them is found directly on this website under the Chat section. The second is a tinychat site that is run completely independently from SAS. The Tinychat permits you to communicate with others either by text, webcam, or audio. 

I highly recommend the SAS website chat. Although I have gotten introuble for using foul language on there, I strongly urge for you to be careful with what you say. 

However, the second option, tinychat; is sometthing I find to be a complete waste of time. In fact, it may hinder your efforts in overcoming SA. The people there are extremely rude, aggravating, and unwilling to assist you. There are a select few who may become close; but a vast majority are people I highly recommend you to avoid. 

Once agian, welcome to SAS. Friend me if you want to talk!

All the best

repmwary


----------

